# Forgot to mirror image vinyl



## momoffivetoo

Hello! I've been reading on this site for some time, and I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who is willing to help another. Very kind people on here.

I have just ventured into the vinyl heat transfer world and just printed a bunch of transfers, but realized I forgot to mirror the image. I'm using thermoflex plus - is it possible to fix this somehow (I.e. put some clear transfer tape on top and try to grab the image), or do I need to start all over?

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## sherr717

Start all over. Sorry!


----------



## momoffivetoo

Oh no. (. I thought heat transfer vinyl was the same on each side. Bummer.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## idonaldson

The vinyl is shot, but you have nothing to lose, right. So reload the vinyl and recut but remember to mirror. Weed the correct design, remembering you will have the extra cuts - don't weed those. Now heat press it on a scrap material and see if it works for you.


----------



## JustBob

I have forgotten to mirror the image sooooo many times .... 

I finally put a post-it note on the top right corner of my monitor, that says 'MIRROR THE #[email protected]& IMAGE!'

Here's hoping it doesn't come to that with you. One costly, time-consuming mistake should generally be enough to leave a lasting impression. 

-Bob


----------



## dazzabling

Erica-

Remove a piece of the un-mirrored one and a mirrored one and look at the difference.Place them side by side without turning them over keep them the same way they came off the backing. This will help in the long run with smaller pieces. Glossy side up and dull side down. This way if there is a piece that didn't weed correctly you can simply remove it from the weeded vinyl and replace it with tweezers back into the same spot without worrying about missing spots. 

-C


----------



## mrmopar64

idonaldson said:


> The vinyl is shot, but you have nothing to lose, right. So reload the vinyl and recut but remember to mirror. Weed the correct design, remembering you will have the extra cuts - don't weed those. Now heat press it on a scrap material and see if it works for you.


 I've done this before and the image will turn out ok but the extra cuts WILL show when it is pressed so It's not something you could sell to the customer IMO

MM64


----------



## idonaldson

Randy not true in all cases - it might depend on your vinyl. I know my heavy vinyls sure but the thin ones I have had some success. I think it has a tendency to expand. So I increase pressure and temp a bit. I cannot say I sold it, but I will tell you that I like to experiment so nothing goes straight to the trash unless the experiment bin is full. Remember there are always needs to test material and fabrics so the waste will come in handy if he wants to see the results, instead of cutting into a good piece. Since I am not familar with which material he is using - I offered an option.


----------



## rusty

Basically, the side of the vinyl facing out towards the cutter has glue on it. That's what makes it stick to the shirt. So there is no way to fix it. Just chalk it up as a lesson learned the expensive way. We've all done it before.


----------



## Blue92

Been there, done that.

Told the wife to just press it on the inside of the shirt....


----------



## momoffivetoo

THANK YOU everyone for your helpful comments! I did end up just trashing the vinyl, and since it was such a costly mistake I think I learned my lesson (for today at least!).

Again, I SINCERELY appreciate the time you have all taken to help me out. I'm new to this biz and learning by myself as I go, so this advice is crucial. Hope you all have a terrific afternoon!


----------



## mrmopar64

idonaldson said:


> Randy not true in all cases - it might depend on your vinyl. I know my heavy vinyls sure but the thin ones I have had some success. I think it has a tendency to expand. So I increase pressure and temp a bit. I cannot say I sold it, but I will tell you that I like to experiment so nothing goes straight to the trash unless the experiment bin is full. Remember there are always needs to test material and fabrics so the waste will come in handy if he wants to see the results, instead of cutting into a good piece. Since I am not familar with which material he is using - I offered an option.


Sorry I didn't mean don't try it... by all means test it... The shirts I did it on I gave to friends they are nice enough to ware I just don't think I'd sell them.
I'm all for experimenting you got nothing to lose
Thats how I found out I could use Goof Off to fix my goofs and save a shirt from the experiment pile 

MM64


----------

